# Steps in lettuce bathing



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

First step: inspection of the material









Second step: try out for size









Third step: back up a bit and start to fluff









Fourth step: wiggle in there real good









Fifth step: fluff and roll









Happy bathing :ciao:


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

How adorable!
It is so fun to watch them do this.
Thanks for sharing the great photos


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh my goodness, is that Georgie!? He's so cute  What an adorable little guy!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I love these pictures and he is simply adorable!
:001_wub:*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

That is just too cute!!


----------



## jellybug (Aug 11, 2017)

AWW SO CUTE! That is the cutest thing I've seen all day


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks all, Georgie is the trouble maker of the flock, into everything and hardly ever quiet, he just loves to hear himself yack, yack, yack. There were a couple of other birds wanting to use the lettuce but when they saw me with the camera they all ran away and moved to the top of another cage where there were more greens, Georgie was just too engrossed in what he was doing so I was able to get the pictures.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

A++ Will use recommended method asap and return with results


----------

